# Paranormal Romance: The Inevitable Trilogy! Release of Book 2: Impossible!



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

[/url]

*Book Release of Inevitable!*​
At long last, I'm finally ready to announce the release of the first book in a new paranormal romance trilogy, Inevitable! The book is already available on Amazon.com, and I'm very excited to see how this new genre suits me.

But, of course, I'm not taking any chances, and so I've had to call in some big guns to make sure this book is the best it can possibly be. I received invaluable guidance, feedback, and ideas from none other than the wonderful and prolific Ms. Amanda Hocking, and I have to say she's helped me be that much more confident about the success of this story.

*So what's it about, anyway?*

Inevitable is about a magical spirit who controls fate from outside of time. Really, all we humans control are our decisions, and after that it's all in her hands. For all these different choices and different outcomes, each one has a universe of its own, and it's her job to keep them all straightened out.

She pays close attention though, and there's one boy in particular who does something so incredibly extraordinary that it calls out to her. A young man named Nathan Wheeler, who has to drop out of college when his mother dies to take care of his little sister and elderly grandmother, sacrifices himself to provide for them. More than just seeing that his wishes are granted, this spirit goes back to when his life began its downward spiral to make things better before he inevitably chooses to give up his life for them.

But for all she knows about the future, assuming human form is not as easy as she thought it would be, and getting close to Nathan comes with consequences she could never expect.

I hope you enjoy it!

--Jason


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome! Great cover art too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

rscully said:


> Awesome! Great cover art too!


Thanks, Scully! I appreciate that!


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, that cover is fantastic. How did you lure Amanda Hocking? Do tell...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Manley said:


> Yeah, that cover is fantastic. How did you lure Amanda Hocking? Do tell...


I am Amanda's editor, and when I was telling her about this project she wanted to get involved. Of course, the paranormal genre is new to me, so having her help mold the story has really made a difference. She is immensely talented.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi again, Jason, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Since releasing Inevitable just a couple of weeks ago, I've been blown away by the success of the book. It sold 100 copies in just 2 days and 1000 after 16. It sits in the top 1000 books list for both Amazon and BarnesandNoble.com. Best of all, it's starting to get some great reviews from major YA/Paranormal reviewers. Here's a clip of what Jessica at "Confessions of a Bookaholic" had to say:

"This is a wonderful paranormal romance. Nathan was a heartbreaking character who's compassion and love sparked off the page. It's easy to sympathize with Nathan's situation and see what a great big brother he was to Cammie...Inevitable is the perfect beginning to this supernatural love story. The ending was a shock and I'm sure the next installment of this series will be just as action-packed and astounding as this one."

http://totalbookaholic.blogspot.com/2011/02/review-inevitable-by-jason-letts.html


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Amazing.  I've got other words but right now it's a hellish torment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> Amazing. I've got other words but right now it's a hellish torment.


It's ok. I'll take "Amazing" then. Thanks!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

You're welcome   Will be good when the book hits 10,000 and then 100,000 for you


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

You did it, man. Congrats


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds Great! And awesome cover!  I don't know how I missed this one, but I just one-clicked!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> You did it, man. Congrats


Thanks, Moses. I was lucky to have all my ducks in a row on this one.



MrPLD said:


> You're welcome  Will be good when the book hits 10,000 and then 100,000 for you


We'll see! That would be pretty unbelievable!



stacydan said:


> Sounds Great! And awesome cover! I don't know how I missed this one, but I just one-clicked!


I appreciate that, Stacy! I hope the book suits your tastes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Things are continuing to pick up steam for Inevitable, which has doubled its total sales in the past 10 days, bringing it up over 2000. I'm sure part of this has to do with the incredible review it received on the blog "A Life Bound by Books": 
http://alifeboundbybooks.blogspot.com/2011/02/review-inevitable-inevitable-trilogy-1.html

Plus, the book is now available in print too!


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats, that's awesome. Love seeing such success stories. Inspiration to us all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

rscully said:


> Congrats, that's awesome. Love seeing such success stories. Inspiration to us all.


I appreciate that, Scully! Hopefully your books are doing well too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

So much has happened in the two months since Inevitable was released that I can hardly keep track. The book has blown away all of my high expectations, and it continues to find new ways to shine. To give you some idea of how well it's doing, the book is currently ranked #657 on Amazon and #176 on BN.com. In just a few days, I'll have sold 10,000 books. I've been fortunate enough to enjoy some nice reviews as well. It seems like readers are responding favorably to this new paranormal paradigm, featuring a spirit from Infinity who controls the outcomes of all actions across countless parallel worlds.

I can only hope that readers find the second book in this trilogy, Impossible, just as fascinating. The book is now available on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U7LV84

The action picks up right where Inevitable left off; Nathan's world is thrown back into chaos. Despite his attempts to stay strong, this new threat is too much to handle, and the magical spirit who came into his life must find a way to save him before their relationship and his family are destroyed forever.

I definitely don't want to give too much away, but the second episode of this trilogy does a lot to expand the universe these characters inhabit and shows how their decisions can have a dramatic impact on the course of their lives. I hope you find it exciting and interesting! Thanks for reading!


----------

